# Electronically Heated Holding Tanks



## JGS (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I may have posted my question in the wrong spot so here I go again.  I am in the process of buying a Flagstaff 8528 CKSS fifth wheel. The salesman tells me I do not have electronically heated holding tanks. When you look under the trailer the underbelly is enclosed. I believe he is wrong but he says he can't find a switch so I can't have it. Does anyone have a Flagstaff where they advertise "enclosed sectional underbelly" and "electronically heated holding tanks"? Do you have a switch? How would I be able to find out if I have those or not? He says this particular model wasn't made with it. I think it is bunk because this is a 2007 model....Classic Super Lite. The 2006 models have it so why would they not do it in 2007 for a short period of time as he suggests because the brochures for 2006, 2007 and 2008 all say I have it. He wants to sell me a heated blanket and whatnot to the tone of $2600.00. Anyone's help would be greated appreciated. 
Thx


----------



## zig (Mar 31, 2008)

Re: Electronically Heated Holding Tanks

I just bought a Flagstaff but don't pick it up until Wednesday.  It does have heated tanks but I'm not sure how they are operated.  I'll ask on my delivery walkthru and let you know if you dont hear anything by then.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 31, 2008)

Re: Electronically Heated Holding Tanks

I just went to the Forest River web site.  There are 3 versions of the Flagstaff.  ONLY the Classic Super Lite have these "electronically heated holding tanks".  So, it depends on the version you have whether you have these tanks.  The other 2 versions do not.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 1, 2008)

Re: Electronically Heated Holding Tanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 1, 2008)

Re: Electronically Heated Holding Tanks

Hey, DL? How's the weather?  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 1, 2008)

Re: Electronically Heated Holding Tanks

Wet and cool here!  Cooling down tomorrow and better by the weekend :laugh:


----------



## zig (Apr 9, 2008)

RE: Electronically Heated Holding Tanks

The tank heater switch is in the same area as the Tank Level Indicators, water pump switch and hot water heater switch.  Our trailer is an 831 BHSS.  My appologies for not responding sooner, but we picked up the trailer last Wed and spent the rest of the week and weekend at Texas Motor Speedway.  Got all the minor issue discovered and it's back at the dealer getting them resolved.  Nothing major and we were REALLY happy with the quality.  My son still prefers a tent though.  Says it's easie to open the windows and look outside!  Gotta love kids!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Electronically Heated Holding Tanks

Well, Michael, you didn't need heated tanks at Texas Motor Speedway this weekend!  :laugh: 

PS. I thought old Carl would screw up and spin those wheels on the GreenWhiteCheckered finish, but he didn't!


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Electronically Heated Holding Tanks

Going to be cold here this weekend.  Figures.  I'm leaving Sunday.


----------



## JGS (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: Electronically Heated Holding Tanks

Thank you to all of you who wrote.  I did finally find out I had the electronically heated tanks by telephoning the company and giving them my serial number and yes, I had the Classic Super Lite model.  The head office also told me how to find the switch and sure enough it was there.  Have since had quite a time with this RV place in Calgary and have received my deposit back as I have lost total confidence in them.  I'm looking for a new one now and would love to hear about any mid-priced one anyone else has that they feel is good.  Also, I particularly would like to know if those slides withstand the test of time.  I'd really like to buy one with slide-outs but they do worry me.

Thank You
Joyce S


----------

